

Steve Wozniak is not boring - endymi0n
https://github.com/docker/docker/blob/master/pkg/namesgenerator/names-generator.go#L309

======
baldeagle
The original commit is from Solomon Hykes here:

[https://github.com/docker/docker/commit/04f5c75239cba156db70...](https://github.com/docker/docker/commit/04f5c75239cba156db70523bcd90657e5c7b5ddb)

------
detaro
Given the list of names used, why not leave "boring" out completely?

------
tomhigg
goto.. tisk tisk

